# An odd request regarding soundtracks.



## Impulse-8 (Dec 13, 2016)

Can anyone here identify the name of the one soundtrack being used in the background for these two videos, at these specific times?

1. "Kilplix Mods The Crap Out of Skyrim #6: BEAST FOOORM"




2:14 - 2:40


2. "Kilplix Mods The Crap Out of Skyrim #26: I loved you"




3:40 - 4:39

I've wanted to know it for the longest time.


----------

